# Brilliant Classics' Haydn Edition - Thoughts?



## David58117

So, I just noticed that the Brilliant Classics Haydn Edition (150 cds) is reduced price at the German Amazon ($124 USD) so I went ahead and ordered it. I haven't heard the majority of his symphonies or other works, but I'm really excited to spend the next few months going through them! Just curious if anyone has it, and how the performances within it compares to others. The Symphonies are the Fischer ones, which I've heard good things about.

I have the majority of the other big Brilliant Classics box sets, and I gotta say I *really* love these releases!


----------



## handlebar

I own quite a few of the Fischer sets and they are very well done. I also own most of the Hogwood boxed sets and they are a delight as well.

Jim


----------



## dmg

I have the Mozart set and I've been pleasantly surprised with some of the recordings. There are a few duds, but they aren't as many as you'd think with a set like this.


----------



## ozradio

I have the major Brilliant boxes except Brahms and love them all. I've had the Haydn symphonies in the player the last week or so. Anyone know if they have a new monster box in the works?


----------



## haydnguy

ozradio said:


> I have the major Brilliant boxes except Brahms and love them all. I've had the Haydn symphonies in the player the last week or so. Anyone know if they have a new monster box in the works?


I'm hoping they are working on the second box of Haydn.


----------

